# loaded fire arm in vehicle?



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just talking to some co workers that where saying it is now legal to carry a loaded fire arm in a vehicle with out a concealed carry permit. 

Question is can you carry a loaded rifle while hunting in your vehicle or on a 4 wheeler?


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

No this is for handguns only.

Here is the code.

76-10-505. Carrying loaded firearm in vehicle or on street.
(1) Unless otherwise authorized by law, a person may not carry a loaded firearm:
(a) in or on a vehicle, unless:
(i) the vehicle is in the person's lawful possession; or
(ii) the person is carrying the loaded firearm in a vehicle with the consent of the person lawfully in possession of the vehicle;
(b) on a public street; or
(c) in a posted prohibited area.
(2) Subsection (1)(a) does not apply to a minor under 18 years of age, since a minor under 18 years of age may not carry a loaded firearm in or on a vehicle.
(3) Notwithstanding Subsection (1)(a)(i) and (ii), a person may not possess a loaded rifle, shotgun, or muzzle-loading rifle in a vehicle.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

The way I understand it is it has to be a hand gun and it has to be in plain view. If you hide it or cover it up then you have to hace the CCP. You still can't carry a loaded rifle while hunting.

Carrying in Vehicles
A person may not carry a loaded weapon in a vehicle unless they have a valid permit to carry or:

They are at least 18 years old and

Has lawful possession of the vehicle or consent of the person who has lawful possession of the vehicle and

The weapon is not a rifle, shotgun or muzzle-loading rifleIt is lawful for a person with a concealed firearms permit to carry a firearm into a bus terminal.

It is lawful for a person with a concealed firearm permit to board a bus or a train or enter a terminal with a firearm upon their person or effects. This also applies to law enforcement officers or commercial security personnel with firearms used in their employment.

Laws governing the use of concealed firearms differ from state to state. It is important to understand the laws to ensure that your actions are in compliance with Utah law.

Sources: 53-5-704 Division duties - Utah Code §§ 23-20-11 et seq., 24-2-17, 76-10-301, 76-10-501 et seq.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> *The way I understand it is it has to be a hand gun and it has to be in plain view.* If you hide it or cover it up then you have to hace the CCP. You still can't carry a loaded rifle while hunting.


Doesn't have to be in plain sight. It's the same as protecting your home, the firearm does not need to be displayed.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> cklspencer said:
> 
> 
> > *The way I understand it is it has to be a hand gun and it has to be in plain view.* If you hide it or cover it up then you have to hace the CCP. You still can't carry a loaded rifle while hunting.
> ...


More accurately, The vehicle is now considered an extension of the home and therefore the same rules as the home applies when it comes to a loaded weapon. You can keep the loaded firearm in the glove compartment or under the seat without a CCP.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> More accurately, *The vehicle is now considered an extension of the home* and therefore the same rules as the home applies when it comes to a loaded weapon. You can keep the loaded firearm in the glove compartment or under the seat without a CCP.


Just what I was looking for....thanks !!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

While hunting, however, a rifle is not allowed LOADED while in a vehicle. There is a distinction between rifle and pistol.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

In my last hunter education class this very question came up. The officer stated that even under the circumstance that an individual did have a concealed carry permit a loaded rifle in the vehicle would have to be loaded for the purpose of self defense. The CCP holder would still have to validate his reasoning to defending himself while out in the woods with a scoped rifle. A citation would still be issued and a judge would have to determine the intentions of the hunter. 

This kind of makes me wonder... Why would you want to keep a firearm loaded in a vehicle? Its dangerous and once a round is fired it cannot be recalled. A conceal carry permit pertains to weapons of defense. A hunting rifle is a firearm for the purpose of a harvest. 

If you abuse the privilege of being able to conceal carry more limitations will come. 

If you put yourself and others at risk to save half a second to chamber a round you compromise everyones privileges. 

Everyone stay safe and citation free. You can be more successful with an empty chamber in your car than you will be with a live round in the chamber. I would consider any hunt unsuccessful when you have to clean up human brain matter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Which is dumb. People hunt with pistols all the time.


-DallanC


----------



## chukarhntr1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> In my last hunter education class this very question came up. The officer stated that even under the circumstance that an individual did have a concealed carry permit a loaded rifle in the vehicle would have to be loaded for the purpose of self defense. The CCP holder would still have to validate his reasoning to defending himself while out in the woods with a scoped rifle. A citation would still be issued and a judge would have to determine the intentions of the hunter.


It all depends on the conservation officer. I know a guy that was not cited for a loaded rifle on a four wheeler because they had a ccp. It was a .22 rifle though. Maybe they wouldn't be as understanding with a centerfire.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

It came up in my sons hunter ed class. The one instructor thought it was handguns only, while the other instructor seemed to thing it was any firearm. I have not researched it any further. Just fyi.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Which is dumb. People hunt with pistols all the time.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree.

A good post. I don't keep up on Utah's CC rules like I should, and I only live 3 miles from Utah.

The rules very a bunch from state to state. Remember that just because another state is conceal-carry reciprocal, doesn't mean that the letter of the law is reciprocal.


----------

